# First steam train down the pass on WHR



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All,


The Welsh Highland Railway (one part of the Ffestiniog & Welsh Highland Railway)  has just run its first (trial) steam train down the Aberglaslyn Pass in Wales.

I have attached a small and much compressed photo copy from the site below wjich has the news and a much better view of this photo; explainung with daily changes where the tracklaying is up to - almost complete is a short version; much to do yet but the track is almost in and through Porthmadog.

Enjoy, and please have a look at the excellent site from which the picture has been taken - here is the link - 

http://www.isengard.co.uk/

There is also another site equally as good at the following - 

http://whr.bangor.ac.uk/

Contractors have done the groundwork, as they have the expertise and heavy plant that has made the resurrection much easier,  and volunteers are laying the track back to its old (& much improved to 21st century requirements!) trackbed. It opens in 2009, when there will be 40 miles of virtually continuious narrow gauge track in wales. All change at Porthmadog - the FR has a much smaller clearance envelope but is the same gauge - it was built for horses NOT steam trains, and still retains the original clearances.

OK this is a plug; I am not involved  (too old!)  but a trumpet (or three) ought to be blown for all the people involved


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is one beautiful picture, in so many ways, thanks Peter.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Peter,

I had not paid much attention to the Welsh Highland Railway because I was focused on the Ffestiniog.  It's exciting to see that WHR is going to connect Caernarfon to Porthmadog.  This will be a true passenger line rather than just a tourist railway that goes out a few miles and comes back!  I hope that I'll find a way to get over there to ride it after it opens.

Llyn


----------



## Clive Elesmore (Jan 13, 2008)

I look forward to riding the line this year. If that is the black ng16 operating the train I hope to be able to take many photos to detail my model when it is delivered. Great shot.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All,


The welsh highland railway test train is now also on video, via You Tube; here is a link to an almost 10 minute video of the train running  from Beddgelert station to almost the end of the pass, and returning past Beddgelert station (from where the gradient is at 1 in 40). 

There is a 300 yard tunnel that is not on the video to finish the route down the Aberglaslyn Pass.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H72mTv8Vh2U

This video, which has one of the Beyer Garratt locos on the front( with a diesel (originally at the back) for safety)  starts to return back up the pass when the cameraman suddenly moves to the far end of the train from the front.

The front (with a lower roof)coach  is a replica of the original coaches, the modern coaches are all in the two color livery. 

The video is almost good enough to accept full screen by the way!

Happy viewing


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter, 
Thank you for two wonderful sites and video clips. Rugged looking country. Somewhat like our West Virgina. 
Noel


----------



## jlyans (Jan 2, 2008)

I have just spent several hours looking at the pictures of the progress on the WHR. What a totally cool railway! Looks like I'm going to have to plan a trip when the line is completed. Thanks for the information Peter.

John


----------

